# Droid X and SBF



## Kris_WasHere (Oct 15, 2011)

For some reason my Droid X is not taking any SBF at all for some reason and I have been trying to use Droid X 4.5.602 SBF Gingerbread 2.3.3 but it still does not work once it's done installing all it does is boot back up into the bootloader and say Er: A5, 70, 70, 00, 1F

MEM_MAP Blank
Service Req'd
Battery OK
OK to program
Transfer Mod:
USB

if anyone could help me get this fixed please that would be awesome!


----------



## rcl5113 (Jul 4, 2011)

Did you take the new update with in the last few days? Many people are saying if you attempt to sbf you will brick your phone permanently

Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris_WasHere (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes we did do the update but it's not saying it's Bricked how do i know if it is?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

If you took the 621 update, there's NO way to sbf. Moto just screwed you. Take it to a store and don't leave until you get a new phone.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

You're screwed

Sent from my ICS/CM9 Droid X


----------



## rcl5113 (Jul 4, 2011)

Not sure but from what I have seen everyone who updated to .621 then tried to sbf got bricked...there is a thread with title .621 = no update maybe you can find something helpful in there

Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

But!!!!!...... If you tried to SBF and your phone still works then stop and don't try again. I am guessing from your question "how do I know if it is bricked" Your phone still boots up into a stock rom or your last current rom or something along those lines. If you are bricked you will not be able to use your phone period. Hopefully you can still get into CWM or something a long those lines so you can continue but I have a feeling your screwed like everyone else said. I assume you being on .621 you were on stock rom because no other roms are made for that yet. Good luck! Make sure you fight Verizon for a new phone!


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

So how do you go to Verizon and say, "I attempted to reprogram my phone with a leaked SBF file and screwed it up, give me a new phone"?

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> So how do you go to Verizon and say, "I attempted to reprogram my phone with a leaked SBF file and screwed it up, give me a new phone"?
> 
> Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


Since this phone is like 2 years old. Motorola really found out how to really make us get a new phone.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

He's bricked. Sorry bud. Methinks we will see a LOT of these threads in the near future. There's a few other threads around here about this and we are trying to find a workaround, but at this point you are just screwed. Keep your X and maybe sometime in the future we will find a fix but in the meantime if you need a phone its time to get a new one.

If you need further reference check out the threads ".621 NO SBF, I REPEAT NO SBF" to see at least two other people here who recently bricked doing the same exact thing. Reports are all over the interwebs of people bricking their X's after attempting an SBF after taking. 621.
Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I think we may need to flood there twitter/facebook again regarding this whole mess. If we don't have the ability to return to a factory image from their own screw-ups (hey, it can happen even on a stock image), they're going to lose a lot more money from this ordeal.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I think calling would make a big impact but who really wants to deal with custom service?

I am more than happy to tweet and fb them all day. I know I follow koush, cm guys, rootz, mydroidworld, etc. Maybe we could get them all to help.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

I guess I just don't get how a user with knowledge of SBF procedure and flashing roms (cuz why else would a normal user be trying to SBF?) would go anywhere near this OTA update. Given the history of Moto and Verizon......

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------

